# How long can I keep a swarm in a box?



## rwzzz (Mar 8, 2005)

How long can I keep a swarm in a box?

Had two hives swarm, only one spare hive. I ordered another hive body, but I am sure I will not be delivered for 4 or 5 days. So If I capture the other swarm How long will they keep in a box?

Thanks.

PS if anyone near Lehighton, Pa wants a swarm let me know.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As long as you feed them for a long time. I went and picked up a swarm once that built their comb in a old TV box in a shed. Fellow said they had been there several months and he was going to keep them but his wife got stung by some thing and told him to get rid of them.
they had eight nice rows of comb started hanging from the lid. the entrance was the side hand holds of the box.


 Al


----------

